# Victoria, B.C. Squat



## huckleberry (Nov 11, 2012)

hi squat the planet
i've lived here forever and collected a good list of addresses of empty houses and apartment buildings. only one of which i've been inside the basement was filled with dirt, trash and an exploded toilet so not the best. i'd like to meet like-minded people who want to open a lovely squat house together


----------



## morse (Nov 12, 2012)

shit, this sounds cool, I used to live in vancouver but i'm stateside now. victoria is a beautiful place, i visited a few times


----------



## Forest 420 Despot (Nov 17, 2012)

id be down for a squat house in vic, id planned on heading out there in a bit once i got bored of the winter in the kootaneys, i lived in vic for the winter 2 years ago and it was a blast, there was this awesome place i scoped out in langford that was in the perfect spot, if not to far from downtown


----------



## huckleberry (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a house in mind to check out first that has boarded up windows and unoccupied,
i've only really explored Ian's and the brown house behind it before now, i just need a day off work/school to go =P


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 24, 2012)

GOOD FUCKING LUCK!
If you've actually spent any time in Victoria you should know that the cops HATE poor people and the middle class will do anything to protect their property. You can "legally" sleep outside if you want but they have by-laws to enforce when you are allowed to sleep. Victoria is probably one of the hardest places to find a squat in Canada. I used to sleep under a staircase in fernwood. They put up a metal gate so you can't get under the stairs anymore. 
Be prepared to get ticketed if not arrested for trespassing or B&E. Don't be stupid and watch your back.


----------



## katiehabits (Dec 24, 2012)

huckleberry said:


> I have a house in mind to check out first that has boarded up windows and unoccupied,
> i've only really explored Ian's and the brown house behind it before now, i just need a day off work/school to go =P


 
By the jubilee hospital? The brown house has been fucked for like 5 years. The story with the dinner is that Ian died about 10 years ago now; my dad used to take me there for home made donuts when I was kid. So the property is owned by his wife. She won't do anything with it and her kids want to sell it for development. The kids are waiting for mom to kick the bucket so they can sell the land because it's prime for medical development being by the hospital and all. So nothing will happen to that building untill she dies, but that doesn't mean that it would make a good squat. The building is maintained. The family still fixes things like broken windows and at least a few years ago it still had power. This has been a dream building for me since I was a kid, but it's just not doable.


----------



## salamat (Dec 24, 2012)

katiehabits said:


> GOOD FUCKING LUCK!
> If you've actually spent any time in Victoria you should know that the cops HATE poor people and the middle class will do anything to protect their property. You can "legally" sleep outside if you want but they have by-laws to enforce when you are allowed to sleep. Victoria is probably one of the hardest places to find a squat in Canada. I used to sleep under a staircase in fernwood. They put up a metal gate so you can't get under the stairs anymore.
> Be prepared to get ticketed if not arrested for trespassing or B&E. Don't be stupid and watch your back.


I.m not a huge fan of victoria myself. Ive had way to many bad experiences with the cops there.way better places up island and on the gulf island. Loads of unused land and very few cops.when I head back north in the spring thats where im headed


----------



## huckleberry (Dec 24, 2012)

yeah dude i know what the cops are like considering i've lived here forever lol. i was brought in for questioning for a crime i didn't commit, because i'm a foster kid and they know i used to be a thief. up in port renfrew there's one cop for the town, i know cause my dad was trying to drive drunk n the cop was too fucking busy to help and they let my brother go with him. cops are pieces of shit here. =(
edit: the boarded up house i mentioned is a different house from ian's. i think it's on yates?


----------



## Forest 420 Despot (Dec 25, 2012)

Well iam heading up in the new year and iam gunna me up with my friend and find a place. Still a while till dahidills. Not to worried about getting busted. A local o shpw some placrs would be awesome.anyone interested in a meet up next week and smoke one at the wall?.


----------



## WillFlo (Jun 30, 2017)

bump headed to Vic in a cpl weeks wondering what is going on and who is around


----------

